# People who see DSG as a slush box



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

It's beginning to piss me off.

Now I know that we're all different, and we're all intitled to our own opinions, and I respect people who have a alternative view on things, BUT ONLY IF THEIR ARGUMENTS ARE BASED ON SOUND FACTS.

It seems there are loads of postings about the DSG at the moment, and many people are confusing the sterotype faults of a trad slush box with a DSG.

They diss the DSG because 'auto boxes sap engine power' & they're 'slower than a stick shift' & 'for old men', well although those points maybe true for autoboxes based on torque converters they NOT true for the DSG.

The DSG is basically a manual gearbox controlled automatically. The pedal operated clutch has been replaced with two electrically controlled clutches and the nett result is a gearbox that doesn't sap engine power and is quicker at changing gear than any manual box currently in production.

If anything one should be looking at a stick shift as being the 'old man's choice', as a stick shift is now the option for conservative people who are frightened of change, and who are prepared to accept a slower car in exchange for perceived reliability.

So if you are one of those people who don't like the DSG because you think that autos are for wimps, old men and lazy slow coaches you are wrong.

The DSG is for the new generation, for those who go through life with their own eyes open rather than those who rely on out moded sterotypes for their opinions.

So there...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

SECONDED!

I have been beating this particular drum for ages.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> It's beginning to piss me off.
> 
> Now I know that we're all different, and we're all intitled to our own opinions, and I respect people who have a alternative view on things, BUT ONLY IF THEIR ARGUMENTS ARE BASED ON SOUND FACTS.
> 
> ...


so in theory that means the V6 is actaully slower 0-60 than a 225 does it not?

If they put a DSG in a 225TTC then surely it would be quicker than the V6 if the manual box can be beaten in shift times by a DSG system?

they'll never release the 225 with a DSG box because they know it would beat the V6

so you are paying more money for what is in theory a slower car

someone should try and put a DSG box in a chipped 225 ;D

am i right or am i right?

cheers

James


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

James,

Your reply is exactly the point I'm trying to make. People implying SHIT after being given FACTS, and you are NOT right, you are talking UTTER BOLLOCKS.

Fact:- The DSG is quicker at changing gear than any road tester, racing driver or Joe Public.

Fact:-Take any engine you choose, match it up to a DSG, Â and in the real world it will be faster than the same engine matched to a traditional stick shift box.

You cannot imply from my posting that a V6 (sic) is slower 0-60 than a 225.

And as from where the rest of your assumptions come from I have no idea... your arse maybe?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thirded! ;D

They say you can't educate pork. :

Especially about torque converters.

DSG is a major development. Porsche and BMW are rumoured to be following suit with their twin clutch boxes.


----------



## mattreader (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, there are people critising it before they've even tried it. (I have driven it  ) DSG is much quicker than any automatic and shouldn't even be compared.

I can't see it working with a 225, it would make the engine seem really rough + you haven't got a consistent power delivery that you have with the V6.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Yep, driven it and ordered it. I am happy to listen to people who've driven it and don't like it if they are in the market to buy one, but if they haven't had a go their opinion is based on what others say, not what they actually experience.

The 225 is a great car. The V6 is also a great car. Enjoy them. ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> James,
> 
> You cannot imply from my posting that a V6 (sic) is slower 0-60 than a 225.


Infer infer infer infer inferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinfer


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> James,
> 
> Your reply is exactly the point I'm trying to make. People implying SHIT after being given FACTS, and you are NOT right, you are talking UTTER BOLLOCKS.
> 
> ...


so you're telling me that if you put a DSG in a 225TTC it wouldn't be quicker than the V6?

Of course it would! If it's the same acceleration without the DSG then in theory if you added a DSG to a 225 TTC it would be quicker than the V6 because the gear change times would be shorter.

and i'm not implying it from your posting, i'm implyinying from my knowledge.
V6TTC = 0-60 6.4 secs with DSG
225TTC = 0-60 6.4 secs without DSG

therefore add DSG to 225TTC (in theory) and you could knock a few tenths off at least.....see what i mean?



> Fact:-Take any engine you choose, match it up to a DSG, and in the real world it will be faster than the same engine matched to a traditional stick shift box.


The point above is exactly the one I made in my first post! If you put the DSG in a 225 it would be quicker (albeit not much) than the V6 with the DSG

a simple correction of my errors would have been sufficient chas, there's no need to get nasty

i never said it was a slush box! simmer down, toys back in pram etc


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Infer infer infer infer inferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinferinfer


Are you by any chance implying that where I had had imply I should have had infer?


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

James,

Sorry to get nasty, but this is the flame room and my opening statement did tell you that it was beginning to piss me off.

Nothing personal

ChasTT


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Fair enought mate, I never disagreed with you first statement though.

I know it's not a normal auto box. It's a manual gearbox with an electronically controlled clutch.

Never doubted that! 

I think you missed my point a bit though.

I was in essence agreeing with you  I wasn't doubting the V6 capabilities but merely speculating what would happen if you put a DSG into the 225 1.8 turbo.

see now?

no hard feelings

cheers

James


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've driven the V6 and while the DSG is impressive to say the least, my only problem with it is it seems to take the fun out of it. I don't give a toss that my car's not the fastest, as long as I enjoy driving it. As I've already said, I think the new box is something you'd get used to. I've never owned a tiptronic before but driven hire cars with tiptronic and I've always given up and stuck it in auto. Paddle shifts are quite fun though.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

btw, who is it that does polls? Can we have one on the V6?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> and i'm not implying it from your posting, i'm implyinying from my knowledge.
> V6TTC = 0-60 6.4 secs with DSG
> 225TTC = 0-60 6.4 secs without DSG


Audi UK quote 6.6 for the 225TTC and I think that seems about right for how mine performed when I measured it and got it right.

Remember the early road tests were all on APX engines which seemed to offer more power out of the box than the later BAM.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Steady ladies...no need to swat each other with the DSG handbags.

Is DSG a slush box? that is the question.

YES.....now stop fighting


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Steady ladies...no need to swat each other with the DSG handbags.
> 
> Is DSG a slush box? that is the question.
> 
> YES.....now stop fighting


is not though is it?

(what is a slush box btw? ;D ;D)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> is not though is it?
> 
> (what is a slush box btw? Â ;D Â ;D)


It's what I have fitted to my Merc and very relaxing driving it is too....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

so a tiptronic porsche is technically a slush box cos if you shift down with the buttons, it merely changes what gear the auto box is in?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I've driven the 3.2, agree the DSG is much better than any other auto i've driven (admittedly not a vast amount of them)

I don't really care which is faster, fractions of 0-60's etc..

what bothers me is what am I supposed to do with me left leg......?

has it been made redundant, should I pay it off and get rid of now - what's an acceptable 'package' for a redundant limb?

is surgery the only answer??

;D ;D  ;D ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: Jam Posted on: Today at 4:18pm
> so a tiptronic porsche is technically a slush box cos if you shift down with the buttons, it merely changes what gear the auto box is in?


Yep.


----------

